# Ignore button/newb section qualifier



## bravedave (Nov 9, 2015)

I think the ignore button is backwards or too limited. It should cause the person you ignore to not see your posts instead or in addition to the current. 

Newbie section posting should be limited to newbies and people here who have demonstrated growing knowledge and the temperament to instruct. Alternatively, you (mods) should have the ability to ban people from specific rooms and if you spot a dickhead riding a newb, the dickhead gets banned from the newb section. You know, try to make the initial experience a good one.


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

hi 

The ignore button comment we can't do not cause we don't want to
It's physically impossible to do as you request 
You can go request at xenforo themselves 
But I'm a member of several forums I've yet to see an ignore button that works as you desire 

Being a dick or dickish isn't against the rules per say it's a grey area what can be perceived as being a dick to some is ones other personality or joking manner 

We also cannot physically remove people from forum areas and if we could I'm not sure the owner would agree to that. that's not how he sees our forum running 

We do try to monitor the newbie section as best as possible however it moves quickly for the most part the newbie section is actually quite friendly and enjoyable 

We certainly don't have time to go around seeking growers who we feel are superior and can answer only newbie section areas that's like interviewing people for jobs
And I'm sure more than most would decline as its a restriction on their account and others would disagree with who we feel is superior
Rollitup and most forums are free forums meaning people can come and go and speak as they please for the most part and post where they want within reason of rules 

Thank you for your suggestions hopefully my explanation can help you understand why and what we have to work with regarding forum software


----------



## bravedave (Nov 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> hi
> 
> The ignore button comment we can't do not cause we don't want to
> It's physically impossible to do as you request
> ...


Thank you for the response. I did not know how much control you had over the forum software. 

As you know, part of my reluctance to put people on ignore is having my Bravedave character assassinated or threads poisoned without knowing about it or who. Just seemed like a good idea in that if I bothered someone enough where they put me on ignore, me not seeing their posts would probably serve us both well.

The newb forum is an idea that just hit me after reading yet another new arrival complain about the assholes who responded to them and saying they were not coming back. So just thought that if the newbie forum was always a welcoming place where good and stupid questions were handled without insult we would keep more members active here. 

That said, I understand the problems you described and again appreciate your response. Just figured I'd pass the ideas by y'all. Thx


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Thank you for the response. I did not know how much control you had over the forum software.
> 
> As you know, part of my reluctance to put people on ignore is having my Bravedave character assassinated or threads poisoned without knowing about it or who. Just seemed like a good idea in that if I bothered someone enough where they put me on ignore, me not seeing their posts would probably serve us both well.
> 
> ...


if you see something unwelcoming in any forum /thread you can hit report. we cant be everywhere and at the current moment you have 2 mods on alaska time, 
which means we seen the forum at its least high traffic timezone 
its hard for me and GWN to catch up when were are 4 hours behind most of the users timezone.

not everything is black in white i did not see this thread, but sometimes dont always assume that the newbie themselves are the ones who didnt start it, many times ive seen newbies come on here and have a really shitty attitude from the get go which makes other people have shitty attitudes towards them


----------



## bravedave (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, I really try to reserve my reporting to the egregious. 

I would say that newbs who come on with a bad attitude are simply told they will not get help from designated experts here if they continue in that vain. 
Currently, the response from the non-designated expert is many times just as harsh and things get worse from there. But yeah, lots of variables.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 9, 2015)

The internets mean huh


----------



## bravedave (Nov 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> The internets mean huh


Certainly can be. If you can curb it in exchange for a better learning environment, to promote site growth, and worth...wouldn't that be a positive thing?

Take you for instance, you write your "dickish" reply I assume to gives us an example of people who would not be welcome in the newbie section.


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Certainly can be. If you can curb it in exchange for a better learning environment, to promote site growth, and worth...wouldn't that be a positive thing?
> 
> Take you for instance, you write your "dickish" reply I assume to gives us an example of people who would not be welcome in the newbie section.


see but thats dickish to you but not to others.
and thats where the grey area comes in

just because YOU think thats a dickish reply doesnt mean it is. 
our site grows daily regardless of what is posted it grows cause well theres not many lively forums about marijuana that are extremely active and have threads dating back to 2006.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 9, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Certainly can be. If you can curb it in exchange for a better learning environment, to promote site growth, and worth...wouldn't that be a positive thing?
> 
> Take you for instance, you write your "dickish" reply I assume to gives us an example of people who would not be welcome in the newbie section.


I was unaware you saw yourself as a newbie, but either way there wasn't even a hint of dick in that post..you'd taste it if there was 

What you're asking of the mods is completely unrealistic, but I do see it as an attempt to somehow rule the newbie section, be one of those experts, possibly a mod. I think there is a different process tho, you do seem to hangout there a lot and are helpful too.


----------



## bravedave (Nov 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I was unaware you saw yourself as a newbie, but either way there wasn't even a hint of dick in that post..you'd taste it if there was
> 
> What you're asking of the mods is completely unrealistic, but I do see it as an attempt to somehow rule the newbie section, be one of those experts, possibly a mod. I think there is a different process tho, you do seem to hangout there a lot and are helpful too.


Sure. Maybe I read it wrong, So then the newbie responds mistakenly like I did. Your response then determines your fate. 
My fifth grow is in flower and I still have alot to learn...while there are things I do feel able to help others with. 
I am not looking for additional duties, but if I could help, sura.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 9, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Sure. Maybe I read it wrong, So then the newbie responds mistakenly like I did. Your response then determines your fate.
> My fifth grow is in flower and I still have alot to learn...while there are things I do feel able to help others with.
> I am not looking for additional duties, but if I could help, sura.


We all still have a lot to learn.. That's the point haha


----------



## New Age United (Nov 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> see but thats dickish to you but not to others.
> and thats where the grey area comes in
> 
> just because YOU think thats a dickish reply doesnt mean it is.
> our site grows daily regardless of what is posted it grows cause well theres not many lively forums about marijuana that are extremely active and have threads dating back to 2006.


RIU is the first listing on Google for many marijuana related terms, therefore it is the most popular marijuana forum in the world. It is really a driving force in cannabis culture.


----------

